# Partikels



## D1111

Ik vroeg me af wat het verschil is tussen een modaal partikel, pragmatisch partikel, schakeringspartikel en een "discourse marker". Volgens mij hebben ze allemaal dezelfde kenmerken (behalve dan dat schakeringspartikels blijkbaar niet in eerste zinspositie kunnen gebruikt worden?)

Weet iemand soms raad of kent iemand een naslagwerk waarin ik de desgevallende antwoorden kan vinden? Het ANS en Vandeweghe (2004) bieden me alvast geen goede hulp. Alvast bedankt!


----------



## Joannes

De eerste drie termen worden naar mijn idee geregeld door elkaar gebruikt (en gedefinieerd zoals het de spreker/schrijver goed uitkomt).

Modale partikels zijn typisch woorden als _toch_, _maar _(als in _kom maar hier_), _eens _(als in _kom eens hier_), _wel_, _even_ die een houding van de spreker t.o.v. van wat ze zegt, aangeven. De juiste betekenis ervan is redelijk idiomatisch, moeilijk uit te leggen, dat is ook waarom ze vaak moeilijk zijn voor anderstaligen die ze moeten leren in het gebruik. Zeker wanneer ze in combinaties voorkomen: leg de aparte betekenis van elk partikeltje maar eens uit in _Okee, kom dan toch nog maar eens even binnen. _Schakeringspartikels is typisch een andere naam voor hetzelfde.

Pragmatische partikels kunnen eigenlijk breder worden opgevat, maar worden wellicht ook wel gebruikt in de betekenis 'modale partikels'..

_Discourse markers_ zouden evengoed onder de noemer 'pragmatisch' kunnen vallen, maar zijn vaak geen partikels maar bijwoordelijke woordgroepen. In die zin dus opnieuw breder dan modale partikels. Als je _discourse particle_ bedoelt, zit je opnieuw in een andere categorie van (stop)woorden (_(a)wel_, _zeg maar_, _zo_, _hoor_) die vaak zelfs geen 'volwaardige' woorden zijn (_hé_, _ze(nne)_, _wé_, _euh_, _allez_) maar als fillers optreden (maar desondanks pragmatische of zelfs modale betekenis kunnen hebben).

Ik weet niet of dit jou helpt.


----------



## bibibiben

D1111 said:


> Weet iemand soms raad of kent iemand een naslagwerk waarin ik de desgevallende antwoorden kan vinden? Het ANS en Vandeweghe (2004) bieden me alvast geen goede hulp. Alvast bedankt!



Naar mijn weten wordt er in het Nederlands taalgebied nog steeds met smart gewacht op een alomvattend naslagwerk waarin oordeelspartikels (of hoe je die rottige woordjes ook wilt noemen) uit-en-ter-na behandeld worden. Het is verbazingwekkend dat er anno 2013 op dat gebied nog steeds niets substantieels voorhanden is.


----------



## Anna111

Er zou een partikelwoordenboek voor het Nederlands, net als voor het Duits, maar dat is mislukt omdat eht simpelweg té ingewikkeld is. Jammer...


----------



## Sjonger

Gelukkig is dit forum er, waar je ook als vertaler terecht kunt als je niet weet hoe je dergelijke partikels moet interpreteren.


----------



## ThomasK

Maar zijn _even_, _toch_, enz. wel modale partikels? Modale adverbia lijkt mij perfect, maar partikels? Ik associeer partikels eerder met een soort ex-preposities, vaak lijkend op een soort postposities, evt. misschien ex-adverbia. Maar ik zie in dat laatste geval niet direct in waarom je daar naar 'partikels' moet verwijzen, behalve dat hun betekenis in bepaalde gevallen totaal is afgesleten (in vergelijking met het origineel). Ik zou eerder aan grammaticale partikels denken, zoals het scheidbaar deel van een werkwoord, zoals 'af'. 

Ik begin achteraf ietwat meer te neigen naar het bestaan van partikels doordat ik plots besef dat ze naar betekenis niet meer te analyseren vallen...


----------

